# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  طريقة للتحميل من اليوتيوب

## مهدي شطناوي

مرحبا الكل بيعرف انو اليويتوب ..وبعض المواقع بتسمح بس بالمشاهدة بدون داوون لوود..

فيه موقع بنقدر ننزل منو ..كيف 

بتفتح الصفحة من اليوتيوب وبتنسخ الرابط URL
وبتلصقه على مكانو بالموقع اللي حكتبو تحت وبتعمل داوون لوود
DOWNLOUD


http://keepvid.com/

ما بعرف اذا الموضوع مكرر بس الفائدة انشالله للجميع

دعواتكم

----------


## MR.X

*
مشكور صديقي 
يعطيك العافية*

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## jaja20_01

جميل جدا اخ شطناوي
تحياتي لالك وموضوع مميز 
ريحتنا من البرامج والطرقا الصعبه 
يسلمووووو

----------


## jalal_4e

مشكور على هذا الشرح المهم :SnipeR (42):

----------

